# 3rd and last IUI - BFN



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

for me,   has made an appearance, i started withe period pain this morning which stopped and then a bit of brown discharge and started getting my hopes up that it was implantation bleeding cos i am only on 12dpo but it has since turnt to red blood(sorry tmi) so it is all over for me.

I will have to phone clinic and see what i do about IVF, i will go on NHS waiting list but will definately go private for at least 1 go straight away!!!

i am really disappointed with my body and let down, i haven't even told DH yet!!!

Julia


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

So sorry to hear your news, no matter how many knockbacks we get we still hope that this time things will be different.


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Julia,
           
I am soo sorry hun i know how you feel i felt the same last week when that nasty  arrived last wednesday dh and i were soo devastated i just   that was our 4th attempt but we still have 2 more iuis left. I really hope that your dreams will come true soon i know at the moment you just feel like giving up cause i did but one day hun it will happen so please dont give up love nicky.
Ps Have some chocs it wont make you feel 100% i know.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Julia,

Sorry to hear that you got a BFN.

  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julia
I'm so sorry to hear that your IUI has failed  
Sending you lots of    &    at this difficult time. You'd think each failure wouldn't hit so hard but it does. Somehow we pick ourselves back up, dust ourselves down & start all over again.

On a   note you seem to already have a plan which is a good thing. Like you I had 3 IUI failures before moving onto IVF & then ICSI. If there is anything that I can help you with, answer for you, please feel free to ask   I have done a private & a NHS cylce. Wishing you lots of  will your furture tx.

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Erica, thanks for replying. How soon do you think i can start the IVF, i have contacted the clinic today and i need to make an appointment tomorrow at the hospital for a private appointment, she said should be as soon as next Friday. Will i start the process then?
I am just so impatient and want to just get going!!!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im so sorry to hear it was a BFN

Kate xx


----------



## chinup07 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi there Julia

So sorry to hear that your 3rd attempt was unsuccessful. I'm currently on sniffers for our 3rd (and final) NHS IUI attempt, so can totally understand where you're coming from.

Best of luck with future treatments. 

Emma.x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Julia

So sorry to hear your news   It doesn't get any easier does it.

Good to see you have a plan. Most clinics recommend 3 attempts at iui before moving onto ivf. I would recommend you give yourself a bit of a break before moving on. I find ivf physically and especially emotionally more difficult. I think it is important to let yourself recover from your recent treatments before hopping on the next rollercoaster.

Good luck with your future treatments.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------

